# Irish Company Invoicing UK Company



## A99_01 (1 Apr 2022)

Hi - What are the invoicing VAT requirements for the following scenario

Irish registered company providing professional services to a Uk registered company. 

All work would be performed remotely in Ireland.

Any other issues I need to be aware of ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jpd (1 Apr 2022)

https://www.revenue.ie/en/vat/index.aspx any good?


----------

